# 2021 Copake Auction date change !!! New Date !!!



## catfish (Feb 5, 2021)

The sale has been rescheduled to June 26, 2021.​




__





						29th Annual Bicycle Auction – COPAKE AUCTION
					






					www.copakeauction.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 5, 2021)

Thanks for the alert Ed!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 5, 2021)

This doesn't sound good; no swap then?


----------



## catfish (Feb 5, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> This doesn't sound good; no swap then?
> 
> View attachment 1352335




No it does not sound good. And this is the 3rd  date change.  I had already made plans to be there on the 6th of June.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 5, 2021)

Pandemic Blues....


----------



## John G04 (Feb 5, 2021)

Hopefully by june a swap meet will be allowed


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 6, 2021)

Wow hope they have a swap


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 6, 2021)

I hope they figure it all out soon so I can plan!


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 7, 2021)

No swap , I plan on delivering bikes , East of the Mississippi,  let me know if you want a bicycle delivered , . I am trying to plan my route . Bikes will be packed in my van ,with pool noodles , blankets and anything else required for safe transport,


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2021)

A virtual auction is going to kill it for a lot of folks. I’m probably still going to bid on a couple bikes and just hope it works out. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Feb 7, 2021)

bikejunk said:


> Wow hope they have a swap



Looks like no swap.


----------

